# Suche Scrollscript für Objekte



## kioken (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Script oder eine Möglichkeit wo ich einem Objekt im übertragenen Sinne sagen kann "wenn ich den Scrollbalken eines Browserfensters von oben nach unten und umgekehrt bewege dann wandere entsprechend mit" ... quasi sodass dieses Objekt (z.B. Tabelle) immer sichbar ist egal wo ich mit dem Scrollbalken grade auf der Seite bin.

Ich würde das ja gern bei Google suchen aber ich bekomme da sämtlichen Käse was allein die Scrollfähigkeit eines Objektes angeht.

Weiß jemand Rat? Vielen Dank  :roll:


----------



## tfa (30. Mai 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## The_S (30. Mai 2008)

sollte aber ganz gut mit den entsprechenden EventHandlern und ein paar Browserweichen funktionieren. Du könntest dir mal die Drag and Drop JavaScript-Beispiele ansehen. Damit kannst du vermutlich arbeiten.

Für alles weitere gilt tfas link


----------



## Evil-Devil (30. Mai 2008)

Wieso nimmst du nicht einfach CSS -> position: fixed?


----------

